# 24 inch Green Phantom



## vicario123 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## spoker (May 20, 2015)

well ill be its got RIM BRAKES,say it anit so joe


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2015)

You can put rim brakes on any Phantom but none came from the factory like that. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2015)

That has one nice Phantom fender light.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2015)

That is the correct light for a 24" Phantom except I don't think the 24" bikes were offered in green. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (May 20, 2015)

if it was a schwinn part/accessory,ya ever seen  somthing that says schwinn approved?we dont really know what a dealer could order from the factory,just because we havnt seen it b4 or its not what we want it to be doesnt make it so,way2 manyexperts without documentaion in the HOBBY,imho


----------



## bobcycles (May 20, 2015)

*Rim brake set up was the most Common brake option on the 24" Phantoms, I've seen many unrestored originals
found that way.  Green was also an available color as well as red.  Have seen the 24's in all three colors.
Lastly-----------I have a nice RIM brake caliper set up, very nice original if any of you 24" Phantom fans needs one.
looking at 75.00 no lever.  Takes the standard drum brake lever.*


----------



## spoker (May 20, 2015)

thats half price for the brake setup,do the brake pads have schwinn in raised letters on them,my american came from the factory with rim brakes ane manual 2 speed,inow have both pieces nos,there not readily available


----------



## vicario123 (May 21, 2015)

*i Have 2 rim brake brake pads NOS*



spoker said:


> thats half price for the brake setup,do the brake pads have schwinn in raised letters on them,my american came from the factory with rim brakes ane manual 2 speed,inow have both pieces nos,there not readily available




I have 2 rim brake brake Pads in Black NOS say SCHWINN Clear as Day $25 shipped


----------

